

Show HN: Deobfuscate.Me – a JavaScript deobfuscation Game - enderwigginz
http://deobfuscate.me

======
nacs
Top score on the leaderboard is apparently "-13:-37":

    
    
        1	-13:-37	AM2080, w3rp

